# How do I remove dried shit from gold?



## GalacticWasabi (Apr 13, 2016)

Hello,

as absurd as the title may seem while I was replacing my toilet I discovered a graduation ring in-addition to a golden necklace.
However, it is covered in dried shit and I can't remove some of it. These are the following things I've tried to get it off:
* Baking Soda (Nope)
* Letting it soak in water with dish-washing liquid (Nope)
* Allowing it to bath in diluted ammonia (Worked a little bit)
* Hot water, scraping at it. (Removed 70% of it)

I have removed a substantial amount of it, but on the ring there are little cracks and corner in-which contain very tough dried shit.
I was wondering if you guys could assist me in filtering the ring to clean. I shall provide picture here soon. 

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Apr 13, 2016)

Are you just wanting to clean them or are you wanting to refine them?

I saw you are new and this is your first post, so welcome to the forum.

If it was me, id nuke the crap in nitric, then incinerate and go to AR. Or inquart, then nitric, then ar. But, if you are just wanting to clean it, this isnt viable...but, thats all the advice i can give.. I destroy the things i get, rarely do i save them


----------



## resabed01 (Apr 13, 2016)

Heat from a propane torch then into the ultrasonic cleaner to remove the ash.

I'd be wearing gloves of course.


----------



## samuel-a (Apr 19, 2016)

Drain cleaner should do the trick.


----------



## rickbb (Apr 19, 2016)

Boil in 10% lye solution.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 19, 2016)

I still think this post is a wind up.


----------



## nickton (Aug 4, 2018)

have you tried acetone? It seems to work on everything.


----------

